# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  rangehood distance from cooktop?

## piscean

Hi all, I'm planning on getting a rangehood for the kitchen and was wondering if there is a rule for how far the rangehood should be from the cooktop. I notice the rangehoods have 3 measurements e.g. 900mmW x 500mmD x max 1140mmH - does that last measurement mean max 1140mm from the cooktop? or some other max height? 
The rangehood has to go in a specific spot attached to a bulkhead because of the old counter top cooktop/oven combo and out of the way of surrounding overhead cupboards but I want to be fairly sure it will work in that spot or if I need to make some adjustments to the kitchen to fit it in so that it's effective.    
thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## JontyG

Max height will generally be the height from the base of the rangehood to the top of the flue cover, when the flue cover is fully extended. 
I believe it is generally recommended that the rangehood be 650 - 750mm above the cooktop, but don't quote me on that. 
Regards,
Jonty

----------


## BRADFORD

My wife and myself are quite tall and we both have the problem of hitting our heads on the rangehood, so when we installed one in our kitched we mounted it much higher than usual.
It works like a charm. And we don't hit our heads.
So mounting height shouldn't be a problem so long as it is not extremely high or low.
A tip when buying a range hood, look for one that does not make too much noise, when I bought ours I actually got them to run the display models in the shop so I could pick the best.
Oddly the most expensive ones made the most noise.
I am not at home at the moment but staying with my brother interstate where they have a *very* expensive range hood, it sounds like jet plane and every time my wife tries to cook she smacks her head on it. (it wouldn't last 5 minutes at our place, she would have me ripping it out) 
Regards Bradford

----------


## Avalon

Hey! I don't know the exact regulation distances from the stove top. But I would recommend looking up the installation manual, our one gave recommendations for the height. If you haven't purchased yet, the rangehood's installation manual might be on the web, most major brands will be readily available. You could also look at the stoves' recommendations. 
Some other points I came across when doing my recent kitchen reno:  
The recommended height for ranges depends on the stove type (gas vs. electric vs. ceramic). I think gas requires the biggest height difference.   
Consider the type of splashback you will be installing. Some wall tiles are suited to a 600mm height splashback. Height is not a problem with small tiles, glass or stainless steel, but if like me, you choose the large (600mm x 600mm) tiles you may have to get creative with filling the gaps.  
Also to add to Bradfords point, I found that display rangehoods are not well installed and don't really give a good indication of the noise level they produce. My rangehood sound like a jet engine in the store, but can barely be heard once in my house. If you look up the product catelogue there will usually be a table in the back some have decible reading or noise ratings for the rangehood.  
Good Luck!

----------


## tricky4000

Ours sounds like a jet plane too.  Its the ILVE brand.  The X90 model has excellent suction but it is loud!  And the difference between positions 1,2 and 3 isn't much...but position 4 is big and loud.  It has a lot to do with the positioning of the motor and fan.  If it is a canopy type of rangehood, it will be loud or else it won't work properly...if it is an integrated type, you'll find they're quieter.  Do some research before buying one.  You can also get ones with sound proofing on the inside to reduce noise.  Shop around.
tricks

----------


## piscean

JontyG: thanks for that, it makes more sense now what I'm looking at the measurements for  
Bradford: hitting our heads on it is one concern I have so I could bring it lower if I got a 600mm wide one but I think it's just going to be a hazard because it would still have to sit forward of the cupboards to be over the cooking area. could I ask you what the distance of yours is to the cooktop? if it's any help the one I want (according to the specs) is 942 m3 /hr,  net- 760 m³/hr, is yours more powerful than that or roughtly the same?  
Avalon: youve brought up some things I didnt consider, it's an electric stove but there wont be any real splashback because the oven is an old one with a really unusual design compared to the modern ones, the whole thing is attached to the countertop so most of the space is taken up by the oven which is above the elements but I might have to get a small stainless steel splashback made to fill in a small area between the oven top and the rangehood.  
Tricky: Im going for a canopy type so I guess it's going to be noisy. I've found the spec sheet for the one Im thinking of getting and it says 44-60dba and that the "motor encasement and flue have smooth walls to reduce air drag and noise" so it sounds promising?   
If anyone wants to comment on the spec sheet it's here:  http://www.omegaappliances.com.au/Pr...24-2f1X90.aspx 
it looks pretty good for a lower to mid range rangehood?  and I dont think they are all that expensive compared to some of the high end ones

----------


## rrobor

I just measured my hood. Cooker is a Nobel 2 years old, it comes with hood and stainless steel splashback so its at a  fixed height and measuring it now, its 70cm.

----------


## piscean

thanks rrober that gives me an idea of the standard. mine willl end up being 1150mm from the cooktop so it sounds like it will be a quite a bit higher than normal. bugger

----------

